# Manning up......the food edition.



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Clearly this guy has taken it a little too far.....

YouTube - ‪Macho Salad‬‏


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Totally Alpha, Swedish, salad. Totally ...

Did you see his woman? She's in awe ...


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Deejo said:


> Totally Alpha, Swedish, salad. Totally ...
> 
> Did you see his woman? She's in awe ...


The only thing that would have made it better is if he wore a Viking helmet. Awe? I think she just lost her appetite.


----------



## ManDup (Apr 22, 2011)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Awe? I think she just lost her appetite.


Exactly, because she wants sex instead :lol:. That was funny movie.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

I think there needs to be a "barf" emoticon - since I think that's what his wife really wanted to do.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Enchantment said:


> I think there needs to be a "barf" emoticon - since I think that's what his wife really wanted to do.


Please excuse me while I meet your needs ...



Courtesy of planet smilies:Remove the French braces on either end and replace with straight brackets, and you can vomit in any thread you choose ...

{url=http://planetsmilies.net]{img]http://planetsmilies.net/vomit-smiley-9529.gif[/img}[/url}


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

I gotta try his salad dressing mixing techniques at my next dinner party. Depending on who I invited, they would either break my chairs laughing so hard or they would run.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

What the hell is the context of that scene? Is it from a Swedish movie?


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Deejo said:


> What the hell is the context of that scene? Is it from a Swedish movie?


Yup, from a movie called Farsan. 
The guy says I want sex and the woman says what are you doing humping the chair. She then tells him to go make the salad. 
I cannot speak Swedish but I sure as hell can understand it, parents talking in their native tongue when I was little.


----------

